# bringing out an etching on a old saw blade



## darylkoehn (Apr 6, 2016)

I was wondering how to clean an old saw blade, to bring out the etching that's on it, without doing damage to the etching.
Thank you.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

ferric chloride


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

There is a "Gun Blue Paste" sold at sporting goods stores. Spread it on, allow to dry, use a sanding block to sand off the higher areas around the etch.


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

Here's the answer your question leads me to believe you were actually looking for:

1. use a single edge razor blade, held at a relatively low angle, to "shave" rust, crud from plate.

2. use wet-or-dry paper, lubed with mineral spirits, or WD-40 (some even use Simple Green) wrapped around a block of wood to lightly sand the are you suspect holds an etch.

start with 360 or 400 grit-if necessary, go coarser, 200 or even 180. The block prevents uneven finger pressure which can obliterate the etch in no time.

don't over do it!-etches, as opposed to stamped makers' marks-are not deep.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/26/hand-saw-restorations-how-to-bring-back-the-detail-of-an-etch/


----------

